# Where your cat sleeps



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2010)

That's true. Everywhere else being the fresh laundry pile, me, my bed, the baby's bed and on and on.


----------



## Banned (Jul 11, 2010)

C-For is banned from my room, so he sleeps on my step-dad's office chair or in his crate, which is in his bathroom (he has his own bathroom, special cat).

Now, where's the pie chart for where the dog sleeps?  Mine would have about 80 categories :lol:.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess dogs are the same way.


----------



## Banned (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I give my dogs credit because they actually sleep in the beds I bought them.  I bought Jonah a really expensive one because of his hips - he's not supposed to sleep on hard surfaces, but he does spend alot of time sleeping on the laminate flooring.  And some on the couch.  Some on me, and the rest in his beds .


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Aww. I guess one thing about dogs is you won't find them sleeping on top of the fridge or somewhere like that. mg:


----------



## Banned (Jul 12, 2010)

That's true.  Unless you have a really agile dog...which I don't.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

It seems like I saw on one of those funniest video shows a dog that climbed a tree or something. That would be weird. mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 12, 2010)

YouTube - Amazing Spider-Dog Climbs Tree 
YouTube - ninja dog climbs trees

YouTube - Dog climbing tree to get cat.

YouTube - Tree Climbing Dog!


----------

